# So many cooks so many som tams,so here is mine



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

It's going to be grilled ling cod with some Thai flavours arranged ,ala Leaha over green mango salad .
Salad is shredded green mango,ruby grapefruit,red pepper,red onion,cucumber,peanuts,mint,cilantro,lime leaf.
I will put a dressing that's lime juice,fish sauce,palm sugar,rice vinegar & chilli.
It's a Leah style of dish but Thai style. Dont expect the glamour presentation!


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2014





That's it assembled without fish or dressing.
Fish will have to be fried, forgot o check gas bottle.
I will add garlic,chilli,ginger,lemongrass to the oil.


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2014





Now that's a meal


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

I added juice from a blood orange to sweeten it a bit,some sambal olek for some heat,no soy,chopped cilantro .I can't give you measurements because I didn't measure anything when I made the dressing ,I just built off a base of thejuice of 2 limes.
It's a lot about the contrast between the salad ingredients, really tasty. Green mango is more like a vegetable than a fruit.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

Well Mate, you have indeed done something so very beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That looks delicious and it's a travesty that eating my computer could interfere with my writing career, or else I'd just devour this!

Fantastic stuff!

The colors and flavors all look and sound amazing! That all really looks wonderful! And now I'm craving cilantro even!

I love it! Such fabulous stuff!!!!

Cheers indeed!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

Next time I will brine it with those Thai flavours then smoke it,then put it over the salad. 
MES is in Sydney I am still hiding out on the South Coast.
I didn't have a white wine cold so I just had a Coopers Pale Ale with it.
You could substitute one of those Thai Basil's for cilantro. I backed the palm sugar off only 2 cubes,didnt hurt it. I squeezed lemon juice over the green mango after I shredded it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it really looks sensational! And HEALTHFUL! I love that!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes it's healthy ,no carbs, not much sugar,no gluten if any of that is an issue. If you get the dressing right it all fits. Turmeric in the dressing is an easy fit if you like.
The herbs are a big part, but its the green mango that makes it distinctly Thai.
You can put anything on the salad so any of your seafood selection will be a fit. 
Might not be salad weather in your 'hood but you get the idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks and sounds fantastic Mick! Love anything Thai or Vietnamese!


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2014)

That looks stunning and would taste even better. I love fish with fresh greens and I love Thai flavours. Well done.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2014)

Another Killer Meal! Nice...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2014)

Actually Mick, it's always "salad weather" for me (smiles) and I devour mounds of it!

I'm so impressed with how you cook, and will keep my eyes open here for green mangos!!!

So well done, indeed!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

Moikel said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats is not a meal. It is a masterpiece!

Standing ovation!

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

Moikel said:


> It's going to be grilled ling cod with some Thai flavours arranged ,ala Leaha over green mango salad .
> Salad is shredded green mango,ruby grapefruit,red pepper,red onion,cucumber,peanuts,mint,cilantro,lime leaf.
> I will put a dressing that's lime juice,fish sauce,palm sugar,rice vinegar & chilli.
> It's a Leah style of dish but Thai style. Dont expect the glamour presentation!


Ling… How can something so ugly be so tasty?  The epitome of " Cant judge a book by it's cover"


----------



## moikel (Jan 11, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Thats is not a meal. It is a masterpiece!
> Standing ovation!
> Brian


Thanks very much. I was trying to do a Leah style of meal that would fit with the stuff she is allergic to. Our ling cod look the same as yours.
Those som tams are ridiculously healthy ,what I need after Xmas. I have a sardine dish that I will do when I get back to Sydney,I like those little poor mans fish .I don't need the omega 3 reasons I like the taste & I like the fact that there's a real world wide kitchen tradition that goes with them.


----------



## moikel (Jan 11, 2014)

Deck stand off!












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 11, 2014





I will go back to big dirty city soon but this place is hard to leave!


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

Not getting a lot of help keeping the softwood destroying birds of the deck.












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## frankbe (Jan 12, 2014)

Not a classic , but surely look tasty and seeing the ingredients , it must be great.

I'll put the misses on duty for this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...

Thanks Mick.

BTW : I guess "our" dog here is family of yours... When we come home late , we have to wake him up when his laying in front of the gate.


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

FrankBE said:


> Not a classic , but surely look tasty and seeing the ingredients , it must be great.
> I'll put the misses on duty for this one :icon_biggrin: ...
> Thanks Mick.
> 
> BTW : I guess "our" dog here is family of yours... When we come home late , we have to wake him up when his laying in front of the gate.


The dish gets changed around down here,I really like it as a style because it allows that mix & match approach  of what's in season. I think there is now an Aussie style now. It's such a great summer dish, & so versatile.
I love birds,especially parrots but these Sulpher Crested White Cockatoos are a right royal pain in the bum. It's sort of a bird sanctuary here at Greenwell Point , huge  range  of birds. It's only the white cockatoos that destroy stuff & they are persistent . Lucky for them they are not good eating.Otherwise there would be Cockatoo song tam!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorable dog!!!! And the birds are a riot, and the food, well, it's just so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic thread!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't mind birds in the past, actually I thought they were pretty. About the last year they have moved in on my deck. I wouldn't even mind and feed 'em. BUT who knew that birds could pass so much excrement, and it doesn't just wash off! I have tried blinking lights, motion sensors, calls, plastic owls, tin foil pans, streamers and spiked. Nothing moves these birds out they have set up housekeeping on my deck! If they would only just act like a dog and fly over to the neighbors and do their business, I'd put out corn and seed ...... but no, its all on the deck and their favorite spots are the handrails and all the lattice work!

These are just trash birds, not like cockatoos, but I guess that is all subjective to local.

BTW Moikel, I just found this thread it looks great man. Great for a hot summer meal, out on your deck.


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

_Glad you liked it Foam.Its got a bit of that universal do the best with what you got vibe. 
Mango falls of the tree before its ripe ,OK we will turn it into a salad vegetable !
I would put up with bird crap ,but those Cockatoos tear stuff up ,cedar,pine, they just tear bits out of it with those big beaks. The reason the paint  can is in the photo is I had to repair all the damage & repaint._


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Not getting a lot of help keeping the softwood destroying birds of the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious! The hound knows that the bird has a beak! 

Think of it as a moment of natures harmony!  LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2014)

Moikel said:


> _I would put up with bird crap ,but those Cockatoos tear stuff up ,cedar,pine, they just tear bits out of it with those big beaks. The reason the paint can is in the photo is I had to repair all the damage & repaint._


When I raised dogs I learned that some things are just inherit in a critter. Like rats they have to wear their teeth down constantly, some dogs feel the need to pull and pull I assume it reverts back to the wild tendency you get meat off a corpse.

I would put out and tie a tire intertube from a tree, tease the dog with it and they would spend hours a day happily exercising themselves pulling against the intertube. until they got over that need anyway.

Maybe the cockatoo's need to sharpen their beaks, you ever try putting out some old tires for them to chew on? Just a thought and probably wouldn't work. <shrugs>


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

We have mixed relationship with those particular cockatoos. They have this mischievous streak,I swear they punch holes in solar hot water bladders just to see the water geyser out! And they love tearing up styrofoam.They are also noisy ,really raucous ! The black cockatoos are a much gentler bird.


----------

